# It's there any way to open a new tab but stay on the same page



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

I have been doing things a little more frequently and I've noticed it before but I've been noticing it a lot more. It's quite annoying to say the least.

What I want to do is be browsing a page, see a link I'd like to check out later and open it in the background. Usually I am not finished with the page I'm on so I'm constantly going back and forth.

Now, are there any better browsers last time I checked (or was awhile ago, Firefox was still lagging like crazy but chrome seemed pretty decent. Any ideas or recommendations? I guess I should have probably tried that first but ah well. I'm not going to let all this typing goto waste lol.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Stock browser (not chrome, though it also does) loads tabs in the background if you set the option for it. Opera Mobile also does this.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

yarly said:


> Stock browser (not chrome, though it also does) loads tabs in the background if you set the option for it. Opera Mobile also does this.


Wow. Do I feel stupid. Lol. There it is. Thanks for your help

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------

